# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGM_1_22SD released - LG A290 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGM_1_22SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A290
 - added USB cable support for LG A290,C360,C365,C370,C375 and S310.

----------


## hadi2000

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## tiktoshi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

